# Sugar-Sweetened Drinks Associated With Higher Blood Pressure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sugar-Sweetened Drinks Associated With Higher Blood Pressure ScienceDaily – Soda and other sugar-sweetened beverages such as fruit drinks are associated with higher blood pressure levels in adults, researchers report in Hypertension: Journal of the American Heart Association. In the International Study of Macro/Micronutrients and Blood Pressure (INTERMAP), for every extra sugar-sweetened beverage drunk per day [...]

*Read More...*


----------

